# [Video] Harris' OLLs



## Harris Chan (Sep 2, 2008)

Inspired by Nakajima, hehe.

Okay so it's not all in one video, but they're there in the video channel. For some reason some of the videos are "laggy", perhaps something happened when I was uploading them (it's quite a long upload).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

*bows down* with Harris' OLL and Nakajima's PLL i think everyone will be sub 15 soon...except non fridrich users like me


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2008)

you have a new yt account?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> you have a new yt account?



just like nakajima to post all his algs and how-to's


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 2, 2008)

i like them, but i wish you could name them too, eg. w shape, t shape etc.


----------



## Jh543 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice site, Harris!


----------



## William Chen (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Harris, these videos are nicely done and will really help me learn. 

Anyone wanting to find a specific case, they're numbered exactly as they are on Harris's OLL topic- 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=766


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. May be in the future I'll do a remake, where I group the algorithms together (similar algorithm structure/inverse/mirrors, etc, kind of what Joel did on his tutorial, which I learned from originally ). And of course add some comments like "It's the same as Sune except you start with double layer R and end with double layer R'," which usually get flash bulbs lighting up pretty quickly.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 2, 2008)

Great!! Thanks Harris. I'm busy with the OLLs now so this will be a GREAT help!


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 3, 2008)

wow  i'll go through (most of) this


----------



## Rubixgod (Sep 3, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > you have a new yt account?
> ...




whats his new account??:confused:


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 3, 2008)

Rubixgod said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Harris Chan has a new yt (YouTube) account.
http://www.youtube.com/user/CUBESNote

It's the account he uses to post the video.....

If you're looking for Yu Nakajima's new YouTube Channel, go here.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 3, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Rubixgod said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



I think he means Yu's, and his is CUTEXcuber i think.


----------

